# τα λόγια είναι φτώχεια



## Poshnjari (Oct 20, 2018)

Πώς μεταφράζετε στα αγγλικά: τα λόγια είναι φτώχεια;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2018)

Brevity is the best policy.
Brevity is the soul of wit. (Το λακωνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν.)
The less said the better.


----------



## Neikos (Oct 20, 2018)

Λέγεται και χωρίς το "πολλά" αυτή η έκφραση; Δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ έτσι και μου φαίνεται λειψή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2018)

...
Και διά του αντιθέτου, silence is golden: *Speech is silver, silence is golden = Τα λίγα λόγια ζάχαρη και τα καθόλου μέλι*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2018)

Neikos said:


> Λέγεται και χωρίς το "πολλά" αυτή η έκφραση; Δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ έτσι και μου φαίνεται λειψή.



Πιστεύεις ότι δεν το πρόσεξα; Ίσως επειδή αυτόν τον καιρό, για μένα, τα λόγια είναι συχνά πολλά λόγια...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2018)

Talk is cheap
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/talk is cheap


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2018)

Neikos said:


> Λέγεται και χωρίς το "πολλά" αυτή η έκφραση; Δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ έτσι και μου φαίνεται λειψή.


Same here.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2018)

Μάλλον μεταφράζει το Talk is cheap... :)


----------



## Neikos (Oct 22, 2018)

nickel said:


> Πιστεύεις ότι δεν το πρόσεξα; Ίσως επειδή αυτόν τον καιρό, για μένα, τα λόγια είναι συχνά πολλά λόγια...



Καλησπέρα, Νίκελ. Μα δεν το είπα για να διορθώσω κανέναν ούτε θεώρησα ότι δεν το πρόσεξες. Απλώς, επειδή έκανα μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο γκουκλ και το βρήκα σε αυτή τη μορφή ακόμα και σε βιβλία, είπα να ρωτήσω αν λέγεται κι έτσι. Εκτός από τα βιβλία, έχει βγάλει ανακοίνωση και η Ορίτζιναλ με αυτή τη φράση, κάτι που δίνει ιδιαίτερο βάρος σε αυτήν την παραλλαγή. :)


----------



## Poshnjari (Oct 29, 2018)

Κι εγώ δεν ζήτησα πως μεταφράζεται κατά γράμματα, γιατί αυτή είναι έκφραση κι οι εκφράσεις δεν μεταφράζονται λέξη προς λέξη, το ξέρουμε αυτό, αλλά ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη έκφραση.


----------

